# ما هي طريقة تخفيف ماء النار (مزيل الكلس)؟



## حلويس (3 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أرجو من الأخوة الكرام شرح طريقة تخفيف ماء النار الذي يستعمل لازالة الكلس و ما هي فائدة اللوز المر حيث أخبرني صديق بأنه يفضل اضافة اللوز المر و ما هي نسبة اللوز المر المطلوب اضافته؟ و هل يجب اضافة مواد أخرى؟
و شكرا


----------



## حلويس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

يبدو أن منتج ماء النار غير معروف للجميع
هو منتج سائل يستعمل لازالة الكلس و للتطهير خصوصا للحمامات و كذلك يمكن استعماله لازالة الصدأ
و يتم انتاجه بتخفيف ماء النار المركز (35 %)..


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

هو حامض الهيدروكلوريك


----------



## nfalgy (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## حلويس (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للرد
لكن كيف تتم عملية التخفيف؟ و ما هي المواد التي يتم اضافتها؟و ما هي فائدة اللوز المر؟
و شكرا


----------



## ميدو267 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## حلويس (18 أكتوبر 2011)

أتمنى ممن لديه الخبرة أن يجيب على تساؤلي:

كيف تتم عملية التخفيف؟ و ما هي المواد التي يتم اضافتها و ما هي نسبتها؟و ما هي فائدة اللوز المر؟

و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
عملية التخفيف سهلة يمكنك تقسيم التركيز الموجود / التركيز المطلوب = عدد مرات التخفيف 
مثال لو اردنا التخفيف من تركيز 35 % الى تركيز 5 %
35/5 = 7
نخفف كمية الحامض 7 مرات اي لو اخذنا 1 لتر نضيفه الى 6 لتر ماء ( المجموع 7 لتر)
ومن المهم جدا دائما اضافة الحامض على الماء وليس العكس 
اما بخصوص اللوز المر فهذا ليس كلاما علميا 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## hany hady (21 أكتوبر 2011)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عملية التخفيف سهلة يمكنك تقسيم التركيز الموجود / التركيز المطلوب = عدد مرات التخفيف
> مثال لو اردنا التخفيف من تركيز 35 % الى تركيز 5 %
> 35/5 = 7
> ...



[center]شكرا على المعلومة
بس احب اضيف ان التخفيف باضافة الحمض الى الماء على شكل سرسوب ويكون على جدار الوعاء وذلك لشرهاتة للماء فيتم تفاعل بينهم ويكون على شكل فوران 
وبحزر شديد​[/center]


----------



## حلويس (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا


----------



## عبد الله البلتاجى (2 نوفمبر 2011)

التفاعل يكون exothermic


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

مفيش معدة امنة لعملية الخف


----------

